# Garage, or no garage...that is the question



## Pdadddy

Do I bump out my 2003 50th Anniversary Corvette with 16,000 miles that’s never been in rain, for my Model 3?


----------



## FRC

Pdadddy said:


> Do I bump out my 2003 50th Anniversary Corvette with 16,000 miles that's never been in rain, for my Model 3?


You're ICEing yourself?


----------



## Pdadddy

Ha! Good point. 

I actually sold the other ICE to at least get on the driveway, so i’m making progress.


----------



## garsh

Pdadddy said:


> Do I bump out my 2003 50th Anniversary Corvette with 16,000 miles that's never been in rain, for my Model 3?


I vote "no", for two reasons.

You're going to want to drive the Model 3 all the time, and it would be a pain to have to move the Vette out of the way to get it out of the garage.
You'll probably get more money for the Vette if you can continue to state that it's never been in the rain.
You are going to sell the Vette at this point, right?


----------



## GDN

Have to agree, the Vette stays in the garage as long as you can charge parked outside. You can always preheat and you'll never know it wasn't parked inside. The Vette needs to retain that "never been in the rain".


----------



## Pdadddy

As the Million Dollar Man always says...”Everybody’s got a price...”


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Sell the gas car!! 😎


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sell the gas car!! 😎


That would be a very hard decision. Another 10 years, that kind of miles, never been rained on. Might be able to buy the next Tesla with the additional proceeds.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> That would be a very hard decision. Another 10 years, that kind of miles, never been rained on. Might be able to buy the next Tesla with the additional proceeds.


And I was just kidding of course - there are 2 "extra cars" on my want list (though neither will come to fruition) ... 90s Porsche 911 or an original Roadster. I feel like I'm asking for a headache either way.


----------



## MelindaV

can't imagine having a car that was never in the rain. for that matter my prior convertible was sometimes driven in the rain with the top down.


----------



## Pdadddy

MelindaV said:


> can't imagine having a car that was never in the rain. for that matter my prior convertible was sometimes driven in the rain with the top down.


Your car got a wash and you got a shower. Very efficient.


----------



## MelindaV

Pdadddy said:


> Your car got a wash and you got a shower. Very efficient.


As long as you keep moving, rain only hits the windshield


----------



## Pdadddy

Like having the current EAP...ignore traffic lights and stop signs.


----------



## Love

Omg that is one AWESOME car!!!



The vettes ok too. 
#lowhangingfruit


----------



## Plenty

GDN said:


> That would be a very hard decision. Another 10 years, that kind of miles, never been rained on. Might be able to buy the next Tesla with the additional proceeds.


Idk...I wonder if gas cars will follow film cameras. I have some top notch film cameras from the 1950s that I thought would be worth holding onto as collectables. I wish now that I'd sold them 20 years ago. Enjoy the vette for the memories. The 3 will spoil you.


----------



## SalisburySam

@GDN, I think your dilemma is akin to the glass half empty or half full perception when in reality the glass is simply the wrong size. You have the same: your garage is too small. Don't sell the 'Vette and certainly do not leave it outside in the elements, but do move to someplace with a 2-car garage.

We have a Nissan LEAF, the Model 3, and our last ICE vehicle: a 1964 Ford Thunderbird. The last is just more darn fun to both drive and talk about that I can't yet sell it. It gets about 350 miles per year mostly to local car shows but it is a source of much joy. Historic vehicle insurance requires it be kept in a lockable fully enclosed space (i.e., garage) when not in use. So my 2-car garage contains the 'Bird, and most of the time the 3. When I need to charge the LEAF, the 3 is outside overnight to accommodate. So why keep the LEAF? For around-town use especially in winter. Heated steering wheel you know.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

The Model 3 will be much happier in the heat of the garage. Its generally easier to charge in the garage. Do you drive the vette or just store it?


----------



## VFRMike

The Vet should definitely stay in the garage.


----------



## Jay Jay

Yes, definitely yes. Symbolically, you're showing outdated gascrappers the door.


----------



## ADK46

I don't like your choices. If you're going to have nice cars, you gotta be be nice to them, all of them!

I built a garage for mine last winter, but my wife moved her summer car in first.


----------



## Love

ADK46 said:


> I don't like your choices. If you're going to have nice cars, you gotta be be nice to them, all of them!
> 
> I built a garage for mine last winter, but my wife moved her summer car in first.
> 
> View attachment 19924


I don't know how to give you a "funny" and a "love it!" at the same time


----------



## Pdadddy

Ed Woodrick said:


> The Model 3 will be much happier in the heat of the garage. Its generally easier to charge in the garage. Do you drive the vette or just store it?


For the last 5 years I probably put 500 miles on it.


----------



## GDN

Dang - I'd love to have the room or a garage like that. A dream. But we see who still rules with that car in there !!!!


----------



## Needsdecaf

Pdadddy said:


> For the last 5 years I probably put 500 miles on it.


If you drive it 100 miles a year, get a storage unit or a garage condo. Seriously.


----------



## ADK46

I shouldn't taunt you guys, but here is the garage after I moved in, though not quite finished. The Model 3 and the neglected Macan live in the "drivers" garage below the house. The Unimog is not house-broken and must live the in shed. I should call this building the ICE House! I did make sure to install 100 amp service.


----------



## Pdadddy

Needsdecaf said:


> If you drive it 100 miles a year, get a storage unit or a garage condo. Seriously.


Not a bad idea. Although selling it will solve the problem too.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Pdadddy said:


> Not a bad idea. Although selling it will solve the problem too.


It would, but it seems to be a keeper for you!

Do you have land? They have inflatable bubbles you can keep the car in outside. Not convenient for a daily but perfect for a collector.

http://carcapsule.com/outdoor-carcapsule/


----------



## Pdadddy

Unfortunately, I don't since I'm in a townhouse community.

The bubble is a cool idea though.

I wish I had a set up that ADK46 has.


----------



## PNWmisty

ADK46 said:


> I should call this building the ICE House! I did make sure to install 100 amp service.


I recently installed electrical service to our carport and told my electrician I wanted 100 amp service. He said 200 amp service would cost the same so I went that route. With electric cars becoming more mainstream and charging rates going up, I figure you can't have too much service. Yes, for now it's overkill but it didn't cost anymore than 100 amp service would have cost.


----------



## jsanford

Eloise lives outside.


----------



## Technical48

I have a 2007 S2000 that has only spent 2 nights outside since I brought it home in 2010. The other car in the 2-car garage is a 1970 240Z. The Model 3 parks outside.


----------



## PNWmisty

Pdadddy said:


> Do I bump out my 2003 50th Anniversary Corvette with 16,000 miles that's never been in rain, for my Model 3?


I say put the Tesla in the garage because the 'Vette is just a 'Vette while the Tesla is a Tesla!

On the other hand, if you like to do your part to keep your neighborhood looking nice you should park the Tesla in the driveway.


----------



## VoltageDrop

I kicked the Volt outside when my M3P arrived......(I also intend for the M3P to never see rain or snow or salt......so far so good).......The other spot is occupied by the my 2014 Forester XT......aka "the garage queen".....she is spoiled and *requires *having room and board....(occasionally she demands a massage too......I get dirty looks from her if I don't.....and I am afraid she will go after ICE assassin (oh the irony) at night if I get on her bad side.....she is jealous that way)

While electric cars are all kind of awesome.....I sometimes just miss driving an ICE car.....(the garage queen must repay me at that point and spoil me.......she is somewhat "modified"......including a full cat-back exhaust and she has a lovely voice...too bad Subaru went to an equal length header with the FA20DIT engine.....doing so lost that awesome rumble that I had in my WRX)......anyway......although nowhere near as fast as the M3P......for me there is something about paddle shifting through the gears with the engine, turbo, and exhaust all singing in chorus......that just feels fast (and fun)......call it growing up with ICE's and being conditioned as such....


----------



## PNWmisty

VoltageDrop said:


> While electric cars are all kind of awesome.....I sometimes just miss driving an ICE car.....(the garage queen must repay me at that point and spoil me.......she is somewhat "modified"......including a full cat-back exhaust and she has a lovely voice...too bad Subaru went to an equal length header with the FA20DIT engine.....doing so lost that awesome rumble that I had in my WRX)......anyway......although nowhere near as fast as the M3P......for me there is something about paddle shifting through the gears with the engine, turbo, and exhaust all singing in chorus......that just feels fast (and fun)......call it growing up with ICE's and being conditioned as such....


If you like the visceral nature of a Subaru WRX shifting through the gears with a paddle shifter, you should try riding a bike equipped with a desmodromic 996cc 90 degree V-twin with a free-flowing carbon exhaust and Performance ECU ripping through the wild mountain passes of Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, and Oregon while at full lean and rowing through the manual gearbox with a dry clutch and keeping the rpm's singing between 7-10K rpms, leaving the breathless cars behind. No car engine can compare to the sound of the 90 degree V-twin, the open airbox barking 1 foot from your helmet and the carbon pipes wailing out the rear. Makes a Harley sound like a breathless agricultural tractor. This was my guilty pleasure for the last 17 years. I loved the way the engine acted like a giant stabilizing gyroscope at high speeds making it seem like childs play, even when a cold mountain mist would reduce traction and cause every corner to become a loose drift with the engine singing with a "devil may care" attitude. It's a little surprising to me that I'm still with this world and my body is still intact. It was worth the risk.

But I don't miss it, I think I got it out of my system over the last 17 years. After every 3-6K mile trip through the remote mountain West, I needed to spend a full 60 hours or more (typically over a month-long period) going through the entire bike, replacing and balancing tires, brake discs and pads, fuel filters, air filters, drive components, bearings, hydraulic fluids, lubing bushings and adjusting linkages, synchronizing throttle bodies and setting fuel mixtures, cleaning grit from nooks and crannies, adjusting desmodromic valves and replacing cam belts, maintaining the electrical system, adjusting and replacing suspension components, etc, etc, etc. While it was a labor of love, it takes a lot of time and money to keep a performance machine in better than new condition. Now the three Ducati just sit in my garage, haven't been run since I took delivery of my Tesla P3D Model 3.

Will I take a mountain trip this summer? Yes, but it will be in my all electric P3D. The motorcycles are relics of the past.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Either sell the Corvette (only really liked the 50s and 60s Vettes anyway) or get a storage unit somewhere for it. Keep your Model 3 in the garage!


----------



## Needsdecaf

PNWmisty said:


> If you like the visceral nature of a Subaru WRX shifting through the gears with a paddle shifter, you should try riding a bike equipped with a desmodromic 996cc 90 degree V-twin with a free-flowing carbon exhaust and Performance ECU ripping through the wild mountain passes of Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, and Oregon while at full lean and rowing through the manual gearbox with a dry clutch and keeping the rpm's singing between 7-10K rpms, leaving the breathless cars behind. No car engine can compare to the sound of the 90 degree V-twin, the open airbox barking 1 foot from your helmet and the carbon pipes wailing out the rear. Makes a Harley sound like a breathless agricultural tractor. This was my guilty pleasure for the last 17 years. I loved the way the engine acted like a giant stabilizing gyroscope at high speeds making it seem like childs play, even when a cold mountain mist would reduce traction and cause every corner to become a loose drift with the engine singing with a "devil may care" attitude. It's a little surprising to me that I'm still with this world and my body is still intact. It was worth the risk.
> 
> But I don't miss it, I think I got it out of my system over the last 17 years. After every 3-6K mile trip through the remote mountain West, I needed to spend a full 60 hours or more (typically over a month-long period) going through the entire bike, replacing and balancing tires, brake discs and pads, fuel filters, air filters, drive components, bearings, hydraulic fluids, lubing bushings and adjusting linkages, synchronizing throttle bodies and setting fuel mixtures, cleaning grit from nooks and crannies, adjusting desmodromic valves and replacing cam belts, maintaining the electrical system, adjusting and replacing suspension components, etc, etc, etc. While it was a labor of love, it takes a lot of time and money to keep a performance machine in better than new condition. Now the three Ducati just sit in my garage, haven't been run since I took delivery of my Tesla P3D Model 3.
> 
> Will I take a mountain trip this summer? Yes, but it will be in my all electric P3D. The motorcycles are relics of the past.


Love it.

Interestingly enough, I have a similar story with a different outcome.

I have a 991 generation 911. It's my weekend / fun car. I typically take the kids to practices in it, and we take it out for drives or to dinner on the weekends. Kids still barely fit in the back. That's almost at an end, though, sadly.

I got my Model 3 in December, and haven't once driven the 911 during the week since. Even though I drive it a minimum of 90 miles a day, when I need to do an errand or take the kids to practice during the week, I just haven't reached for the keys. A lot of that is the weather, but also because the Model 3 is just so fun to zip around in.

But, and here's where I'm the opposite of you. Whereas the 911 was starting to feel a bit of a letdown to me, since I really don't get many chances to take it out and open it up like it's designed to do here in metro Houston, now when I drive it I love it even more. I love all the gauges, I love the sounds, the weird nuances, I love shifting and heel-toeing on downshifts. And I love dropping the top. I love it all even more now that it's so much different than what I drive every day. Now that I can firmly see the end of the ICE car as a daily driver in sight, I cherish even more the machines that so enthralled me as a youth and a young adult.

Certainly not as much of a labor of love as a Ducati. I'd love a bike but scared to death to ride one for two reasons. 1. My own lack of self control and 2. The idiots populating our roads today.

In any event, I do believe that eventually the ICE car will be just like the horse is today. Still around for recreational use, but almost wholly replaced by EV's or other non-combustion powertrains. And I'll own one as long as I can and it's legal.


----------



## jsanford

I wonder how many Model 3 owners have a history with a Ducati. Eloise is outside while my Monster enjoys the garage. This flabbergasts my coworkers.


----------

